# Zine!!



## Vee Comm (Aug 15, 2014)

So my friend n I kind of had an idea of being pen pals and comprising our letters into a zine. Just wanting to see if anyone else is interested. Seeing as I'm not traveling now I have an address n shit. Soo yea


----------



## Traveler (Aug 15, 2014)

Like emails or pen/paper letters?


----------



## Boneless (Aug 15, 2014)

That would be cool, but i'm all the way in Australia


----------

